# Accidentally brought home a test....



## Monster (Mar 22, 2015)

So I was taking an AP US history test and I accidentally brought it home... My teacher has each test numbered and usually counts it after everyone has completed taking a test. Without even realizing after I had taken the test, I put it in my binder. My teacher hasn't said anything about it since.

Now, the action that I'd like to take is return it, but what if he accuses me of cheating? Teachers at my school are extremely strict when it comes to cheating on tests, and I'd hate to be punished for my honesty. Should I keep it and only return it when he mentions anything or not even given it back at all?


----------



## fup10k (Mar 22, 2015)

wait until he notices its missing? 
if you've just now realized it and its been a few days it would seem fishy to bring it up probably


----------



## Mariah (Mar 22, 2015)

Just keep it. He'll probably think that he lost it and ask you to retake it.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 22, 2015)

Monster said:


> So I was taking an AP US history test and I accidentally brought it home... My teacher has each test numbered and usually counts it after everyone has completed taking a test. Without even realizing after I had taken the test, I put it in my binder. My teacher hasn't said anything about it since.
> 
> Now, the action that I'd like to take is return it, but what if he accuses me of cheating? Teachers at my school are extremely strict when it comes to cheating on tests, and I'd hate to be punished for my honesty. Should I keep it and only return it when he mentions anything or not even given it back at all?



Well if you took the test and was supposed to turn it in, but you didn't. By that merit alone you should fail because even if it was just a simple slip of the mind, perspective wise it is not fair for others. But who knows, honesty is best in a situation where it looks like you're going to fail either way.


----------



## Chibiusa (Mar 22, 2015)

Just sneak it back on his desk or something.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 22, 2015)

If you don't bring it back, chances are he'll be inputting grades later and be like "why don't I have a grade for so and so?"

...At which point he'll either ask you to re-take it, or probably assume he himself lost it when he checks it against roll call for that day. At least, that's what I see happening. I wouldn't say a word.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 22, 2015)

On two separate occasions have I brought tests home on accident.

On both occasions I fessed up. One let me off. The other gave me an F. 

It honestly depends on the teacher.


----------



## Tao (Mar 22, 2015)

Burn the test and kill anybody involved.


You are now safe from suspicion of taking your test home to cheat.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 22, 2015)

Norski said:


> On two separate occasions have I brought tests home on accident.
> 
> On both occasions I fessed up. One let me off. The other gave me an F.
> 
> It honestly depends on the teacher.



Yeah, I was going to say you know your teacher best. I think teachers should respect when a student is being honest. Mistakes happen!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 22, 2015)

Honestly, I feel that just hiding it away could potentially lead to a far worse outcome than if you were to return it and explain.

But how long ago was this test anyways?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 22, 2015)

honesty is the best policy.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 22, 2015)

Just tell him/her of the accident and ask to retake it during your free time so he/she knows you didn't cheat.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 22, 2015)

Just return it. Don't be a bad boy.

But in the mean time, make sure you check that your answers are correct. Don't waste your golden opportunity.


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 22, 2015)

I'd just return it and explain the mistake, most will appreciate the honesty. Don't let it sit too long though, it doesn't help D:


----------



## spelling88 (Mar 22, 2015)

i would be as honest as possible, if your teacher is respectable, they will admire you telling the truth. I'm sorry that happened to you though, but if your teacher does choose to fail/punish you i guess i could understand that because cheating is a big issue in schools. maybe bring them like donuts or something?


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 22, 2015)

spelling88 said:


> i would be as honest as possible, if your teacher is respectable, they will admire you telling the truth. I'm sorry that happened to you though, but if your teacher does choose to fail/punish you i guess i could understand that because cheating is a big issue in schools. maybe bring them like donuts or something?



i personally think the donut thing might make it look like you are trying to suck up to make up for possibly cheating but that is just my opinion


----------



## Monster (Mar 22, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Honestly, I feel that just hiding it away could potentially lead to a far worse outcome than if you were to return it and explain.
> 
> But how long ago was this test anyways?



I took it on Friday.

I appreciate everyone's suggestions. The more I think of it, the more horrid my outcomes look like. If I go with the "honest" route, I may have my test failed, or I may not. I am leaning towards the "he will fail me"  route, since I can't imagine him letting me off the hook. On the other hand, I can just not mention it to him until he asks. I can possibly lie and try to lead him to think that he has somehow lost my test...

I am considered one of his "good" students (I set the curve for some of his tests), but he still seems like a teacher that wouldn't let me off the hook..

I really can't risk being accused of cheating because it would forever be on my record and will greatly influence my college admissions.. ugh, why do I have to be involved in this...?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 22, 2015)

Is this a test that you write on or just the questions?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 22, 2015)

Your life is just one big problem after another.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 23, 2015)

You're really just overthinking matters that don't even need much thinking.

Worst to worst, you could return it and ask about taking a make up test or doing some other work for the credit. Even if he says no and fails you for the test, its still probably far better in the long term than what could result if you're found out lying.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MermaidSong said:


> Is this a test that you write on or just the questions?



guessing its the former, since its not like he could cheat if he didn't have an answer sheet

(as in a sheet to write answers, not the sheet with the answers obviously)


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 23, 2015)

Monster said:


> I took it on Friday.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's suggestions. The more I think of it, the more horrid my outcomes look like. If I go with the "honest" route, I may have my test failed, or I may not. I am leaning towards the "he will fail me"  route, since I can't imagine him letting me off the hook. On the other hand, I can just not mention it to him until he asks. I can possibly lie and try to lead him to think that he has somehow lost my test...
> 
> ...


It's just one zero though. It's not the end of the world. Does he lose papers a lot? If not, then he will probably call your bluff.


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 23, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Your life is just one big problem after another.



omg lmao

and i would return the test, say it was an honest mistake and ask to get a re-test that will test for the same material??? talk to your guidance counselor (or whomever) about it too in case the teacher gives you a hard time.

(edit: talking to counselor to get their guidance + that's your backup, i mean start off saying you want an open honest convo, tell them what happened, etc. and then your steps for resolution are.. (a) re-take the test in another format, etc etc. it's up to you tho. if that happened with me and a teacher gave me a 0% (F) i would raise hell lmao, but idk if id ever stow away a test and not get noticed???? da hell was ur teacher doing lol)


----------



## Monster (Mar 23, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> It's just one zero though. It's not the end of the world. Does he lose papers a lot? If not, then he will probably call your bluff.



He doesn't lose papers often... Also, a test is going to influence my grade greatly.... I may finish with a C, or perhaps if I am lucky, a B..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gracelia said:


> omg lmao
> 
> and i would return the test, say it was an honest mistake and ask to get a re-test that will test for the same material??? talk to your guidance counselor (or whomever) about it too in case the teacher gives you a hard time.
> 
> (edit: talking to counselor to get their guidance + that's your backup, i mean start off saying you want an open honest convo, tell them what happened, etc. and then your steps for resolution are.. (a) re-take the test in another format, etc etc. it's up to you tho. if that happened with me and a teacher gave me a 0% (F) i would raise hell lmao, but idk if id ever stow away a test and not get noticed???? da hell was ur teacher doing lol)



Yeah, thanks for the advice. It's my fault for not realizing it in my binder, I don't know if I should consult my counselor before I talk to my APUSH teacher. It sounds like a good idea since my counselor seems nice..


Anyways, I have a class with him on tuesday, since I don't have him tomorrow because there is no 0 period.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 23, 2015)

Monster said:


> He doesn't lose papers often... Also, a test is going to influence my grade greatly.... I may finish with a C, or perhaps if I am lucky, a B..


Yeah, but surely this isn't the only test in the quarter. By what you said before, you set the curve, so your average is going to be around 95+. One zero isn't going to drop you down that much if you get A's in everything else. From experience, my English teacher lost my essay (worth a test grade) and I still managed to finish with 107%.


----------



## offing (Mar 23, 2015)

Fhyn_K said:


> Well if you took the test and was supposed to turn it in, but you didn't. By that merit alone you should fail because even if it was just a simple slip of the mind, perspective wise it is not fair for others. But who knows, honesty is best in a situation where it looks like you're going to fail either way.


 Fail someone for a simple mistake?! Goodness, it isnt like they meant to do it! If you would fail a student for a mole mistake, I hope you never become a teacher.

Op just give it back ad admit it was a mistake and you didn't mean to take it. I've done the same thing before (with a numbered test) and the teacher was fine with it.


----------



## f11 (Mar 23, 2015)

Keep it. He's probs gonna be suspicious of you for the rest of the year even if you give it back


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 23, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> You're really just overthinking matters that don't even need much thinking.
> 
> Worst to worst, you could return it and ask about taking a make up test or doing some other work for the credit. Even if he says no and fails you for the test, its still probably far better in the long term than what could result if you're found out lying.
> 
> ...


People cheat because the latter is used again. So they give the questions to another class.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 23, 2015)

offing said:


> Fail someone for a simple mistake?! Goodness, it isnt like they meant to do it! If you would fail a student for a mole mistake, I hope you never become a teacher.
> 
> Op just give it back ad admit it was a mistake and you didn't mean to take it. I've done the same thing before (with a numbered test) and the teacher was fine with it.



Darling if you're thinking about failing the class then no, but I absolutely would fail him on the test. When you get into the higher echelons of education you learn that being on top of your game is just as important as knowing the material because chances are limited. If OP were to have been given the opportunity to be given the test again, then OP would have had the time to remember the basis of his exam. It is not fair to the others that took the test the first time and turned it in. And sadly enough, I pretty much am a teacher and a good one at that.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

Casually leave it in the classroom?


----------



## Fairytale (Mar 23, 2015)

I had this once. We could take the test home to finish it (it was a test about a book we read) and I lost it.. Yup.. Anyway, my teacher asked me a few days later if I was sick I said no, I made the test. She said that it was weird and she thought she lost it. Of course she wasn't able to find it again and I never had to make it again. If I were you, I'd say you made the test and gave it to him and he will also think he lost it but you can also be honest and ask him if you can re-do the test.


----------



## Murray (Mar 23, 2015)

You are stupid and/or delusional if you think not handing it in as soon as possible will create a better/less bad outcome


----------



## Ashtot (Mar 23, 2015)

*How's your cousin doing?
*
Also just hand it in and explain. Best case scenario is he just takes it, worst case you have to rewrite the test.


----------



## Tao (Mar 23, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> guessing its the former, since its not like he could cheat if he didn't have an answer sheet
> 
> (as in a sheet to write answers, not the sheet with the answers obviously)




You can cheat without an answer sheet. Google is a thing.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 23, 2015)

Tao said:


> You can cheat without an answer sheet. Google is a thing.



But he couldn't be accused of cheating on *that* particular test if he was to hand it in.


----------



## Silversea (Mar 23, 2015)

If you get 100% then the teacher will probably give you an F for obvious reasons.


----------



## Coach (Mar 23, 2015)

As long as you don't have obvious crossing-outs for question and you wrote in pen, it's less likely that the teacher will think you cheated.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm all for the keep it crowd. Let him think he lost it. He can't prove you took it, and if you stay adamant that you didn't i's more believable. You have to really sell it. Act a bit offended that he would even suggest that you cheated. You have to seem like your reaction is natural and unfaked. It's actually not that hard. You just believe in yourself and your lie.

In later years the test will become a funny souvenir of high school.


----------



## matt (Mar 23, 2015)

Say your really sorry and return it  he'll understand. Explain the situation. Or you can wait and he'll get back to you which might make the situation worse


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 23, 2015)

If it were me, I'd probably sneak into his room while he isn't there and put it with the other tests as if nothing ever happened. Or (if adding it to the pile isn't an option) I'd bury it somewhere on his desk where he'll find it so that it looks like _he_ misplaced it.

I did something similar with my maths homework last year I think.


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 23, 2015)

The best thing to do would've been passing it in as soon as you noticed and explaining it to your teacher.



Yui Z said:


> I did something similar with my maths homework last year I think.


isn't the point of homework to do it at home though?


----------



## Cure Whip (Mar 23, 2015)

Honesty is the best policy, right? Try to tell him you had a brain fart or something! If not, do you have a counselor you can talk to? Maybe you could ask for advice there! Just try your best to positive-thinking!


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Mar 23, 2015)

you keep it, when he comes up to you to ask for it, you start getting angry and yell at the teacher for losing your paper, you start getting mad, say you studied so hard for that test. Guilt trip the teacher to the max then he'll ask you to re-do the test. You agree and Ace the test AND BAM A- or B- huehueheuheu


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Turn it in as soon as possible an explain the mistake to him. One zero in a quarter where (if your schools are like mine) there are sux test grades minimum a quarter won't way too heavily, especially if you set the curves. Or talk with a counselor. Those are your best options. If you wait I can gaurantee the situation *WILL* get worse


----------



## CR33P (Mar 23, 2015)

make him think he lost it, i highly doubt a teacher will believe you accidentally took your test home with you


----------



## radical6 (Mar 24, 2015)

last week our teachers gave us a take at home test
lmao i would just tell them tho. i once didnt finish taking a test cuz i coulnt remember a formula and this girl blurted it out and i felt so bad i told my teacher..she was like..ok whatever....lmaoooo


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 25, 2015)

All teachers are different. If you choose to lie, say you swear you turned it in and have no idea where it went other than where you were suppose to put the tests to turn it in. Most teachers fall for this, but not all considering it's a pretty common teacher mistake to misplace papers. But if you want to tell the truth, bring it back immediately and just say you didn't realize you took it home and don't mention "I wasn't cheating" considering that just puts the idea/assumption into the teacher's mind.


----------

